# piglet help



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

My brother went hog hunting and brought home a piglet...
So now i guess Im stuck with it now. I'm not sure how i feel about that. Im not a fan of pigs, but i feel bad for the little guy.
He is VERY tiny. Umbilical cord is still attached, but dry and has been bitten off pretty low. I would say a day or 2 old, maybe 3 but i know NOTHING about pigs. ill post a pic.
Should i put iodine on his cord even though its dry?
Getting him to eat hasn't been fun, but am getting him to swallow a little. I'm feeding goat milk by the way. He hasn't gotten much. 
I've tried feeding him 2x, and we've had him for about 3-4 hours. I read they need fed about every 3-4 hours, so I'm trying to stay on that schedule. 
Right now he is in a little cat crate buried and snuggled in towels right next to me. Hes staying warm, and is squealy, and likes to explore my room. I think he is pretty healthy. 
He's a wild pig, so i wiped him down with a warm soapy rag because i dont want whatever he may have. 
He has peed, but i havent looked for poop in his crate. 
Ok so questions:

How much milk should he be getting at each feeding? 
Read that the milk needs to be at 90 degrees. Just confirming that is correct. 
Should he be getting dewormed, or anything? Any medications at all? 
If you have ever bottle fed piglets, what is the best way you get them to take a bottle? I am using a screw on yellow and red nipple. I think its called a Pritchard but i forgot lol. 
Probably a very stupid question: baby goats dont drink water until about 2 weeks. Is it the same for piglets? Or does he need water free choice? 

If i think of anything else, ill share  
Thanks!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

next to a Pepsi can for reference. Teeny tiny. Maybe 2 pounds, but I haven't weighed him. a lot of people reccomend stuffed animals, so I'll find one for him  
Maybe a sock, stuffed with more socks?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> View attachment 194743
> View attachment 194745
> 
> next to a Pepsi can for reference. Teeny tiny. Maybe 2 pounds, but I haven't weighed him. a lot of people reccomend stuffed animals, so I'll find one for him
> Maybe a sock, stuffed with more socks?


Uhm. Piglets are akin to baby rabbit as far as keeping them alive without mamas. Being this is a wild pig.... you absolutely need to call your wildlife game warden and ask if you can even keep this thing. The squealing is coming from it being alone and cold and hungry. You have to keep piglets warm like baby goats. They will die fast. No that temp is not warm enough for a bottle. Since you have never had a piglet before i would ask the game warden about a rehab place where this pigLet can grow up and be a wild pig. Sorry. I know none of this is what you want to hear. But trying to raise pigLets with no experience usually equals a dead piglet. That milk is not rich enough for the piglet either.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Scent association with feral neonatal mammals is important. Something to snuggle against that carries the scent of the person feeding him will help with a trust bond.
The trust bond is important for successful feeding sessions with wild critters. He will need a heat lamp to help regulate body temperature as well.

It's been many years since I've reared piglets, so please bear with ancient advice. Those Playtex baby bottles and short Playtex nipples and plastic baggies, if these products are still produced, worked very well. Sows have short fat nipples, so something along those lines.

Use the same feel the tummy, full, but not tight method.

Piglets will let you know when they are hungry. If they want milk sooner than a couple of hours between feedings, give a little more next feed and see if that amount filled them for a longer period. They grow rapidly so needing to increase the amount of milk every 4-5 days is to be expected.

Good luck with the little guy. Maybe you could find a wild animal rehab center for him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a good link for caring for a wild piglet. Good luck!

https://animals.mom.com/how-to-raise-a-wild-pig-7614286.html


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

@Sfgwife i had no idea they were so hard to care for! My neighbor has raised multiple wild piglets! 
I will call game warden in the morning if that's the right thing to do! 
How hot does the milk need to be if 90 is too cold? 
I did get him to eat and now he is cuddling with me keeping warm  
He has a heating pad as well  I can go grab a heat lamp
He only squeals when I try shoving a bottle in his mouth 
He also peed again, no poo though. Should I be worried?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

All the questions are to keep him through the night btw. I’ll call wardens in the morning.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

If you have Nigerians the milk might be appropriate for her. Pig milk has about 9% fat. Any other kind of goat's milk probably isn't rich enough. If his cord's already dried up you don't need to mess with it.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

i do have Nigerians. 
right now he is sleeping on the heating pad next to me under a little washcloth.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

He is a cutie!! Keep up the good work.(highfive)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> @Sfgwife i had no idea they were so hard to care for! My neighbor has raised multiple wild piglets!
> I will call game warden in the morning if that's the right thing to do!
> How hot does the milk need to be if 90 is too cold?
> I did get him to eat and now he is cuddling with me keeping warm
> ...


First... i hope i did not sound snippy before! I SO did not mean to. I was in the middle of chores and dinner and was tryin get it done quick for you. And yea sorry piglets are hard to do. ;/. My dad did production pigs and occasionally he would let me bring a sickie in the house.... most often it did not end well. They are just hard to keep alive and thriving.

Now. Warm the bottles like you would for a baby goatlet.... a bit warmer than an infant bottle. For poop.... you may need stimulate him like you do goatlets too. Just because he is stressed and different food. Plus not eating like norm you may not see much for a few feeds since he is not taking much milk. For a night the goat milk will be ok. But not longer as far as the richness of it. If you have some heavy whipping cream add a lil bit to the goat milk... or add some from your goat milk cream from another container if it has risen to the top. I know this was not the case so much with my Gracie.. she didnt gift much top cream.

Also... it the bottle is causing more stress try a bowl. Just a few tbsp of milk. Dip the snoot in it quick. And see if it makes it easier for it to drink. The pritchard might be too thin and long for him. So just watch that he is not choking. A lamb nipple is about the right width but too long. Breastfeeding bottle nipples are gd sized for them but the wrong shape. But the thickness of them and length is good. So that might work. A pig teat is about the thickness of your pinky or ring finger and a tad longer than to the first joint in one of those fingers from the tip of your finger.

The temp should stay steady at 101-102 like for a goatlet. You might could add some straw in the box ad put the heating pad under him. They like to burrow when cold. That way the pad is not up against his skin... it can get too hot that way. And he also needs a place to be able to get away from the heat if needed.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Just something to consider: wild hogs carry Brucellosis. I don't know how prevalent that is in wild hog populations nationwide, but I know it is a concern. Here in Missouri, we've been a Brucellosis free state for many years. Now, with wild hogs running rampant in many parts of the state, I think it's only a matter of time before we will have to begin testing our domestic livestock for Brucellosis again. I, personally, would not want a wild hog on my farm. There may be other diseases carried by wild hogs that may be passed on to domestic livestock, too. I don't know a lot about hog diseases.
The piglet is a cutie, though, and good luck to you if you decide to keep it.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

On re-reading this thread, I realize that you are not planning to keep the pig. So I guess my previous comment may be irrelevant.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

He just got done roaming around my room and fighting milk. Took a lil out of the bowl, but ill try again before i go to bed. 
Now he is on a heating pad which is under a towel and snuggled between 2 stuffed animals. 

Thank you sfgwife for the help! I didnt take your original post any wrong way 
he's doing well it seems. Lots of sleeping, rooting at the carpet, pushing tennis balls around, and fighting the milk haha! 
We went grocery shopping today, not sure if we have whipping cream. Ill check. 
Thank yall so much for the help! I would love to keep the little guy, but i know he will do a lot better under professional hands lol.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my goodness! So cute! I don't have any advice, but good for you taking care of him. Any idea what happened to the momma?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Momma got shot, and most of his brothers and sisters were torn up by hog dogs.  My brother grabbed 4 and I got one his friend got one, and some other guys took the other 2. 

I called the game warden and they said they will see what they can do and haven’t called back. This was a little over an hour ago...


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Also, he lapped up about 1.5-2 tablespoons this morning  didn’t want much in the middle of the night, but ate about the same at 11:00 last night


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sherriff just came to the house, said they don't want him because he is an invasive species. So we are stuck with him... 

So, if the milk isnt rich enough for him is there anything i can add? maybe add a bit of replacer? Can the whipping cream thing be long term? Maybe even butter? 
The goat milk I am giving him is frozen from a few months ago, so I don't have any fresh cream. 

Approximately how old do you think he is? I wouldn't guess beyond a few days.

He just got done walking around, and is back to sleep. His next feeding is at 11:00, or whenever he gets hungry again.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, he’s a cutie. I have no advice but just remember he’s a wild pig and will get tusks. They’re dangerous when they get bigger. Up here they’re killed baby or not because wild pigs do so much damage to farmers/ranchers land and animals.
I hope all goes well and wish you the best in rearing the baby..
He is adorable


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Up here they're killed baby or not because wild pigs do so much damage to farmers/ranchers land and animals.


I know same here. I'm not sure what we will do with him when he gets big. Possibly neuter him and just let him go... The neighbor has kept a bunch of wild pigs, so he may want it.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I know same here. I'm not sure what we will do with him when he gets big. Possibly neuter him and just let him go... The neighbor has kept a bunch of wild pigs, so he may want it.


You can cut those eye teeth. They will not grow into tusks if you do. But if you are going to release him i would not cut those teeth. It is easy peasy to do... use wire cutters. Two top amd two bottom... one each side. You will see the pointy teeth. You can also cut him yourself as well. Now is the time to do both... within the week. He is most likely several days old. Did the sheriff have a rescue that might take him? Or one you could ask for advice?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Did the sheriff have a rescue that might take him? Or one you could ask for advice?


No. he literally stopped by, said no one wanted him, and left lol. 
He is starting to realize feeding time is a good thing, and tells me when he is hungry  But he is a very messy little dude lol. I still need to go get some heavy whipping cream!

He was very active today, and i let him out for a bit, but it was a bit too cold for him, so he came back in and got to be loose in my room for most of the day. Not much else going on with him, which is a good thing!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Momma got shot, and most of his brothers and sisters were torn up by hog dogs.  My brother grabbed 4 and I got one his friend got one, and some other guys took the other 2.
> 
> I called the game warden and they said they will see what they can do and haven't called back. This was a little over an hour ago...


 why the hog hunting?


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> why the hog hunting?


Because they totally DESTROY ranchers pastures and farm land. They are also omnivores and threaten livestock. They are fairly populated out here and I hate those things, they will eat kill new born calf's, over night they will destroy many acres of land and it doesn't just grow back the next year, it takes a few years to grow back. In Texas it is way worse and I have no idea how ranchers and farmers survive with them


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

AndersonRanch said:


> Because they totally DESTROY ranchers pastures and farm land. They are also omnivores and threaten livestock. They are fairly populated out here and I hate those things, they will eat kill new born calf's, over night they will destroy many acres of land and it doesn't just grow back the next year, it takes a few years to grow back. In Texas it is way worse and I have no idea how ranchers and farmers survive with them


I heard they messed up land.. but I never knew they ate calves!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yeah we have wild boars here too and they are just a nightmare for the park service. Luckily I've never seen one, but I've seen the damage they do to the land. It's nasty. They also a super dangerous. See a black bear: just act tough. See a wild boar: hope you can dodge when they charge you.



Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> No. he literally stopped by, said no one wanted him, and left lol.
> He is starting to realize feeding time is a good thing, and tells me when he is hungry  But he is a very messy little dude lol. I still need to go get some heavy whipping cream!


I did a little looking online and saw that some people raise piglets on straight up goat milk. I've heard that goat milk is a very good all around orphan animal milk replacer. I also saw some recipes for piglet milk that had half and half in it. Here's a link that might help you: http://livestocktrail.illinois.edu/...cipe" for "man,store) Feed as indicated above.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> why the hog hunting?


Amazing eats for something that is super destructive and mean as all hell.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Amazing eats for something that is super destructive and mean as all hell.


Pork chops, bacon, ham, ribs, shoulders for BBQ, sausage.... Just ate, had cake corners (you know which kind) so it would fit in a round cake dome. Am full as can be, yet drooling at the thought of fresh pork makings.

Sfgwife, talk like that might cause me to develop an eating disorder. (rofl)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

AndersonRanch said:


> In Texas it is way worse and I have no idea how ranchers and farmers survive with them


lots of hog hunting... LOTS. usually, 20 people at a time will go out with bright orange on and kill as many as possible.

personally, I am not big on hunting, but my brother and dad are, and my oldest sister is getting back into it. I've shot 1 deer, and 1 hog. I refuse to stick the hogs. I'm am just not cut out for it. 
On one hand, hog hunting it could be done a lot more humanely, but on the other hand, there are so many of them. 
The hog dogs could be treated MUCH better than what they are though. I feel sick when i see the way some of those guys treat their dogs.



Sfgwife said:


> Amazing eats for something that is super destructive and mean as all hell.


I'm pretty sure that's what is gonna happen!

When he starts to eat, and i take the bowl away from him, he goes crazy and starts yelling at me to give it back (rofl) I gotta let him breathe!

Anyways, so far, so good! Thank you all for the help!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> I did a little looking online and saw that some people raise piglets on straight up goat milk. I've heard that goat milk is a very good all around orphan animal milk replacer. I also saw some recipes for piglet milk that had half and half in it. Here's a link that might help you: http://livestocktrail.illinois.edu/...cipe" for "man,store) Feed as indicated above.


wow this was very helpful! thank you so much!

I also forgot to add that he has already increased how much he eats from last night. we are up one tablespoon. Now he is being served about 5 tablespoons, and spilling maybe 1 ish. he doesn't get too full, and gets hungry about 3-3.5 hours later


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Just curious, what breed and/or crosses of dog are used for hunting hogs? A Boxer was originally developed using a cross between Bull Dog and Mastiff just for hunting boar. They deliberately use their paws to grab the legs of the quarry to fell them, and then hold tight at the neck area with jaw power surpassing a Pit Bull until the gunners dispatch the prey. The Boxer fell out of favor as a hog hunter.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Pork chops, bacon, ham, ribs, shoulders for BBQ, sausage.... Just ate, had cake corners (you know which kind) so it would fit in a round cake dome. Am full as can be, yet drooling at the thought of fresh pork makings.
> 
> Sfgwife, talk like that might cause me to develop an eating disorder. (rofl)


You goin to an all pork diet eh? Hahahha. We are taking two to the processor soon for selling and in that week we will do our own here..... can you say fresh sausage again! And homemade bacon to fill my depleted reserves. Ooooo yea! Yum yum yum in our tums!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> You goin to an all pork diet eh? Hahahha. We are taking two to the processor soon for selling and in that week we will do our own here..... can you say fresh sausage again! And homemade bacon to fill my depleted reserves. Ooooo yea! Yum yum yum in our tums!


Girl, you're making me hungry!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> You goin to an all pork diet eh? Hahahha. We are taking two to the processor soon for selling and in that week we will do our own here..... can you say fresh sausage again! And homemade bacon to fill my depleted reserves. Ooooo yea! Yum yum yum in our tums!


I would be mighty tempted. It is the other white meat after all. Yum, Fresh Sausage :inlove:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh man the two things that bother us ranchers in texas are wild hogs and wild dogs. Both will kill any small or defenseless animal and will DESTROY acres of land in one night!! People are payed by the state to hunt and kill them. My great uncle was kinda famous in the community for living off the land and hunting hogs. He lived in the middle of the woods in a tiny shack. And after his wife died no one saw him for 6 months because he just disappeared in the woods. He just died a few months ago. Anyway to get to the point: HOGS ARE BAD!!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Just curious, what breed and/or crosses of dog are used for hunting hogs?


All types. A bunch of pointer breeds, pit bull, lots of terriers of all types. A few vizslas (my favorite doggos). Mostly just high strung mutts lol

Last night he was restless. Lots of playing and running around. I had to leave the room and sleep on the couch haha. 
He is eating very well.

i am thinking about offering oatmeal today. We'll see if he takes it!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Have you given him a name?


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> All types. A bunch of pointer breeds, pit bull, lots of terriers of all types. A few vizslas (my favorite doggos). Mostly just high strung mutts lol
> 
> Last night he was restless. Lots of playing and running around. I had to leave the room and sleep on the couch haha.
> He is eating very well.
> ...


Have you decided on keeping him? He's really cute!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Is it similar to deer at all in the fact that you mostly should/have to hunt males instead of females?

My question was as to why the female was killed.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think the trouble is that they are an invasive species, so there aren't any regulations in place to keep the populations in tact. If their populations are decimated by hunting that would actually be a good thing. Sad that it has to be done in such a brutal way, but C'est la vie.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Is it similar to deer at all in the fact that you mostly should/have to hunt males instead of females?
> 
> My question was as to why the female was killed.


You do not want to get close enough to know if it is boar or sow. They are all mean as hell. All wild hogs have tusks.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> All types. A bunch of pointer breeds, pit bull, lots of terriers of all types. A few vizslas (my favorite doggos). Mostly just high strung mutts lol
> 
> Last night he was restless. Lots of playing and running around. I had to leave the room and sleep on the couch haha.
> He is eating very well.
> ...


Use small amount of baby cereal (rice) and mix with the milk. It needs to be really soupy (watery) so it can be lapped up. Then in a couple of days, just a tad more baby cereal till it is like runny gravy. Hold off on a more solid food for a few weeks, their digestive isn't developed enough to process much more than milk liquids yet.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Is it similar to deer at all in the fact that you mostly should/have to hunt males instead of females?
> 
> My question was as to why the female was killed.


When tracking/hunting with dogs it's an on foot trek through all types of terrain. The dogs can't tell what sex the hogs are, they only know they are on the scent trail.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

There were some wild hogs that actually killed a home healthcare worker in her 50s here. She got out of the car in the people's driveway and the hogs came up and killed her. It was out in the country so no one saw and helped. They just found her dead in the driveway.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

jschies said:


> There were some wild hogs that actually killed a home healthcare worker in her 50s here. She got out of the car in the people's driveway and the hogs came up and killed her. It was out in the country so no one saw and helped. They just found her dead in the driveway.


That is scary, but I see how it could happen. My sister raises hogs, and her boar took a big bite out of her leg one day. He paces the fence line when we're down there, slavering and glaring at us. He's a scary pig!
On the other hand, the sows are all sweet and friendly, like enormous dogs. I still wouldn't turn my back on them, though.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> Have you given him a name?


not yet! I dont want to get too attached to him! 


AlabamaGirl said:


> Have you decided on keeping him? He's really cute!


Actually, I may have found a lady who wants him, but she hasn't made up her mind yet. She used to be a vet tech, but now grooms dogs and takes in all types of wild animals. Squirrels, skunks, raccoons, she even took in monkey once! 


NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Is it similar to deer at all in the fact that you mostly should/have to hunt males instead of females?
> 
> My question was as to why the female was killed.


I don't know, my brother didn't kill it. Usually, people see a hog and just kill it. Maybe they didnt know she had babies on her, but at the same time, we have a lot. Way too many to be honest. 
It really is kinda sad, but it has to be done. The state literally pays 7$ per hog tail. Just take the tail to your courthouse, and they pay up lol.



NigerianNewbie said:


> Use small amount of baby cereal (rice) and mix with the milk. It needs to be really soupy (watery) so it can be lapped up. Then in a couple of days, just a tad more baby cereal till it is like runny gravy. Hold off on a more solid food for a few weeks, their digestive isn't developed enough to process much more than milk liquids yet.


He didn't take the oatmeal anyways, so in the morning I will run to the store and get baby cereal and cod liver oil (for iron, in a previous link)

No increases on feed intake, but the neighbors kids came over today and pet him. He liked the attention


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Is it similar to deer at all in the fact that you mostly should/have to hunt males instead of females?
> 
> My question was as to why the female was killed.


No because these are not like deer. Very good points about not knowing if it's a male of female, but also they don't just have 1 or 2 babies a year like a deer does. She can have 24 a year and those female babies can breed at 3-4 months. They are more like mice and rats then anything else and it doesn't take long for them to get absolutely out of control. And honestly that is how I look at them, as destructive rodents.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

AndersonRanch said:


> No because these are not like deer. Very good points about not knowing if it's a male of female, but also they don't just have 1 or 2 babies a year like a deer does. She can have 24 a year and those female babies can breed at 3-4 months. They are more like mice and rats then anything else and it doesn't take long for them to get absolutely out of control. And honestly that is how I look at them, as destructive rodents.


Does anyone know where they came from? Are they descendants from escaped hogs on a farm?


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I think it was European settlers that brought them over as “domestic” pigs and since back then everything was kinda free range they got away and did their thing. I’m sure some of our normal domestic pigs did play a part in it all as well. Years ago one got in with a sow we planned to butcher and other then having the black with a white belt those dang things looked 100% wild. But anyways I have also heard that some were brought over for hunting purposes and those also have escaped over the years. Totally true I do not know for a fact


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Wow, what a story. We've raised pigs for meat and love it. If you consider keeping it for meat- I would give it a whirl if you are able- like goats, they don't like to be alone. In a few weeks you could find a little feeder (around here nobody would sell them until at least 8 weeks) as a friend. We slaughter most pastured heritage breeds around 9-10 months but you could fill your freezer anytime you are ready or if it gets aggressive. Is it male or female?

You may be able to rehome it to someone raising pigs, too.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

He is extremely cute (as are all babies) but, please be careful and recognize that this isn't a domestic animal...WILD HOGS HAVE ACTUALLY KILLED PEOPLE!!! 

The most recent account that comes to mind happened in November 2019. A lady was a care-giver for an elderly couple...she was walking from her car to her clients door when she was attacked and killed by a wild hog "herd" just a few feet from the front door of her clients home in Anahuac, TX...so horrific and very, very sad.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

littleheathens said:


> Is it male or female?
> 
> You may be able to rehome it to someone raising pigs, too.


Male  that's what were still trying to do, so far a few people interested, but not fully sold on the idea...


HMNS said:


> He is extremely cute (as are all babies) but, please be careful and recognize that this isn't a domestic animal...WILD HOGS HAVE ACTUALLY KILLED PEOPLE!!!


I know, we are taking the necessary precautions and correcting any bad behavior.

Whew! He is growing quick! Were up to 1/3 cup milk with baby cereal every 4 hours. we got him a week ago tomorrow, so Im guessing around 9-10 days old? Time to introduce solids? Maybe start feeding less frequently?
I gotta get some pics of him, he's growing fast! 
Hopefully we will get the hard work done, and someone can take him from there.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

You could gradually add a small amount more of baby cereal for now. When the piglet is 2 weeks of age you could go to 6 hours between feedings. Keep adding a small amount more of baby cereal every few days. After he reaches 2 1/2-3 weeks of age, you could start offering a few pellets of piglet food each day. Each week add a little more baby cereal to his milk. At 4 weeks, try going to 8 hours between giving him cereal milk and see how it goes.

The goal is to keep adding baby cereal each week to thicken his milk, increasingly the time between feedings each week and offering a few more daily pig pellets each week.

At 8 weeks his milk should be thick like runny oatmeal and offered 2 X a day and he should be offered a small handful of pig pellets each feeding. They start weaning give or take during that 8th week. By 9-10 weeks he should be eating pig pellets only.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Thank you so much, that was very helpful! Will do!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Nigerian dwarf goat wow a piglet. Of the boar kind. Now that is interesting. Pigs are omnivorous. Flesh and vegetation. Be very careful. We had a pot belly called chops. He was as tame as you could get them. We had to give him to a farmer. 
He ate both the alsations on the property. They eventually put him in the freezer. He made a good watch dog but was a danger to everything meat.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

the only non blurry picture I have of him hahah he is very active lol

we are trying really hard to find him a home, but so far no one wants him. Poor dude. He is very healthy and everything though so that is good


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I wish you all the luck. They can be like puppies. But be careful


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww... poor little pig pig.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Everywhere the Spaniards went they would turn loose hogs and goats. This was to provide meat for sailors but also, the hogs would completely disrupt the native villages and begin the process of conquering a new land. 
Hogs revert back to wild in just a few generations. They destroy ecosystems and eat up the plants, birds, etc. that the native peoples rely on for health. 

The world collectively has spent the last 30 years cleaning up islands and such of these destructive creatures. Some breeds of island goats have been saved (Catalina Arapaho) there's no real use for wild hogs though. 

Now that this one has been caught it's highly illegal to turn him loose again. Just like any other invasive species.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

found someone to take him on monday!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Good to hear. (thumbup)


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Hope the rehome goes well. Maybe give the new people his feeding schedule and feeding amounts. Some milk to tide him over so he could transition slowly to a different milk source. (highfive)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So happy to hear. Hope he grows well and happy


----------

